# To buy or not to buy? Omega, Tissot or Titus



## Paulb

Hello all,

Don't post much as I am a watch newbie compared to most (every) of the members here. BUT, I read and learn a lot in this forum.

I want to buy a new watch and don't know if they are original or if they worth the money (I think they do).

This will be my first time buying online so I don't want to spend lots of money. All of them cost around £100.

There is this Omega. The seller says it keeps great time and has been serviced recently.

http://mlb-d2-p.mlstatic.com/rarissimo-omega-geneve-a-corda-anos-70-lance-livre--130015-MLB25094870854_102016-F.webp?square=false

http://mlb-d1-p.mlstatic.com/rarissimo-omega-geneve-a-corda-anos-70-lance-livre--236905-MLB25094867388_102016-F.webp?square=false

http://mlb-d1-p.mlstatic.com/rarissimo-omega-geneve-a-corda-anos-70-lance-livre--847905-MLB25094870911_102016-F.webp?square=false

This Tissot also serviced

http://mlb-d1-p.mlstatic.com/tissot-todo-original-a-corda-da-decada-de-50-antigo-506521-MLB20803146688_072016-F.webp?square=false

http://mlb-d1-p.mlstatic.com/tissot-todo-original-a-corda-da-decada-de-50-antigo-694621-MLB20803155304_072016-F.webp?square=false

And, this Titus that looks very clean for a 50 year old watch (redialed maybe?)

http://mlb-d1-p.mlstatic.com/relogio-titus-solvil-et-titus-geneve-vintage-para-coleco-743011-MLB20455946304_102015-F.webp?square=false

http://mlb-d2-p.mlstatic.com/relogio-titus-solvil-et-titus-geneve-vintage-para-coleco-506011-MLB20472909426_112015-F.webp?square=false

http://mlb-d1-p.mlstatic.com/relogio-titus-solvil-et-titus-geneve-vintage-para-coleco-341111-MLB20472909478_112015-F.webp?square=false

What do you guys think? Do I take a chance?


----------



## Paulb

Don't know why the images were not shown. Last time I posted pictures here I managed to post them correctly. I'm sorry for that.

Edit: I don't believe they are truly serviced. Maybe only cleaned and oiled. At best.


----------



## gimli

Please sort out the pictures. Save them on your computer and upload them using this website https://postimage.org/


----------



## Paulb

Working on that gimli. Thanks


----------



## Always"watching"

I seem to have had no problem with your pictures, Paul.

I would leave Solvil and Titus out of your equation for the moment, Paul, because this company produced both decent quality watches and also watches below the threshold of quality that you would expect from either Tissot or Omega. I do have a few watches by Solvil and Titus, and one needs to be aware of the different qualities of watch produced under this brand, as well under the sole name, Titus, over the long period of the brand's existence.

My choice would therefore be either the Tissot or the Omega, and here we are really looking at the price/value differential between the two watches and whether you actually prefer one or the other in terms of personal choice. It goes without saying that Omega has a name and a pedigree that is almost unbeatable within a certain price range, and Tissot would generally fit into a slightly lower bracket while still producing good watches.

My advice is therefore to take condition seriously into account (the Tissot looks a bit worn in the pics you post), the market difference between Omega and Tissot, and your own personal preference. After all, you would surely prefer a watch that you actually like and would wear.

Good luck. :biggrin:


----------



## Paulb

Done! :clap:

There is this Omega. The seller says it keeps great time and has been serviced recently.




























This Tissot also serviced



















And, this Titus that looks very clean for a 50 year old watch (redialed maybe?)


----------



## PC-Magician

Go for an Omega but not that one.

Better examples out there if you keep looking.


----------



## gimli

Yeah look for something else. The Omega might be a good price if it's 100 pounds but it's in a pretty bad and unrepairable shape.

The Tissot is nice but the case is also very rough.

The Titus is alright but can't compare in quality with the other two so it's up to you.


----------



## Paulb

Thanks for the help you all! Decided not to buy them. Going back to my russian quest now - which vostok to buy :biggrin:


----------



## Always"watching"

I totally agree with the above. I do apologise, dear Paul, that I didn't see the face-on pic of that Omega for some reason, and although I did stress that you take condition seriously into account, I thought that the Tissot was the most badly worn of the watches. Thank goodness you have decided not to buy any of the watches - instead, I would continue looking for decent pre-owned and vintage watches in better condition and for a price that you can be assured is reasonable, taking the points I made in my original reply to you.


----------



## Paulb

> I totally agree with the above. I do apologise, dear Paul, that I didn't see the face-on pic of that Omega for some reason, and although I did stress that you take condition seriously into account, I thought that the Tissot was the most badly worn of the watches. Thank goodness you have decided not to buy any of the watches - instead, I would continue looking for decent pre-owned and vintage watches in better condition and for a price that you can be assured is reasonable, taking the points I made in my original reply to you.


 No need to apologize! Really! I am the one who have to thank you all.

I love searching for watches and reading about them. I have no rush. I had two objectives in my question: 1) decide wether to buy one of them; and 2) know what do you all think about watches on those conditions (what to look, the bad parts about each, etc).

Thanks again!


----------



## Founder

I wanted to add to this as i don't think you are getting the full story of the Titus brand. Titus was founded by Paul Ditisheim who graduated as a watch maker at the age of 13 and went on to be a master watch maker with several patents in both chronometer and chronograph watches. The issue is the watches were originally made in Switzerland and of very high quality with mechanisms to match most watches of that time but later years due to demand expanded to being made in HongKong which unfortunately used both the swiss mechanism and a cheaper mechanism to keep costs down and be available as a lower budget watch. The watches usually state the origin and the mechanism used so if you look to see which mechanism is used you are able to make a more educated choice.


----------

